# Soon to be in Piraeus



## arsenal78 (Feb 7, 2010)

Hello Everybody. I currently reside in London but have just received great news that my greek wife to be is pregnant!!
As a result we will be moving to Greece so she can be with her family and I was looking for some advice or help with acquiring a job. I am 31 and currently work for the NHS, I have also worked for banks in the past.
I was just hoping someone could shed some light on the best places to search for jobs or if any people know of places offering jobs. My greek is non existant at the moment and dont want the fact that I only speak english to hold me back.
Any help would be greatly appreciated


----------



## tpebop (Nov 2, 2009)

Sorry to say but non Greeks have great difficulty finding work. Your being a non greek speaker is likely to be a further handicap. Dont even think about looking for a job you were qualified for in the past


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

arsenal78 said:


> Hello Everybody. I currently reside in London but have just received great news that my greek wife to be is pregnant!!
> As a result we will be moving to Greece so she can be with her family and I was looking for some advice or help with acquiring a job. I am 31 and currently work for the NHS, I have also worked for banks in the past.
> I was just hoping someone could shed some light on the best places to search for jobs or if any people know of places offering jobs. My greek is non existant at the moment and dont want the fact that I only speak english to hold me back.
> Any help would be greatly appreciated



Is it possible that your Greek wifes family could help you to find work?? 

Jo xxx


----------



## arsenal78 (Feb 7, 2010)

jojo said:


> Is it possible that your Greek wifes family could help you to find work??
> 
> Jo xxx


They are trying but obviously I would like to get employment myself. Obviously as a first job in a foreign country I am willing to do anything

Thanks for taking time to reply


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

arsenal78 said:


> They are trying but obviously I would like to get employment myself. Obviously as a first job in a foreign country I am willing to do anything
> 
> Thanks for taking time to reply


It wont be easy - if Greece is anything like Spain (and I believe it is) then there is mass unemployment amongst the locals, who will do anything, not much left for the foreigners

Jo xxx


----------

